# Excel Makro mit externem Vbs-programm ausführen



## DerSiebte (4. März 2008)

hi all

ich bin am verzweifeln..
ich suche eine funktion in vbs die in einer excel datei ein makro ausführt
hab schon gegoogelt aber hab nichts brauchbares gefunden... 
bitte um hilfe.. ?

greez dersiebte


----------



## Quaese (4. März 2008)

Hi,

versuch mal die *run*-Methode.

Mit einem Makro in Word funktioniert es mit folgendem Codefragement. In Excel sollte es ähnlich gehen.

```
Sub wdStart()
  Dim wdApp
  Set wdApp = CreateObject("Word.Application")
  wdApp.Documents.Add
  wdApp.visible = true
  wdApp.Run "Normal.MakroName"
End Sub

wdStart
```
Das Ganze als Datei mit der Endung .vbs speichern und per Doppelklick starten.

Ciao
Quaese


----------



## DerSiebte (5. März 2008)

heey danke für deine hilfe!! jetzt klappts;-)

hab es ähnlich gehabt aber meines hat nicht funktioniert, jetzt hab ichs deinem angepasst und jetzt klappts;-) danke!


----------



## Lakallia (27. August 2009)

Hi,
ich habe grad das ähnliche Problem, dass ich innerhalb eines Codes ein Makro starten noch...leider bin ich noch totaeler Anfänger.
Kann mir jemand erläutern, was diese Zeile bewirkt?

wdApp.Documents.Add

Viele Grüße


----------

